# Shop Paper Towel Rack



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Was looking for a small project for the shop and decided to replace two plastic paper towel racks with something I could make quickly. Attached are pictures of the completed project. Used the band saw to cut the curved hooks and sanded them smooth with a drum sander. Rounded all edges with the router. The other interesting part of this project was that I needed to turn four balls for the end of the rod. I did this on the lathe and was surprised that they came out almost round.

Frank


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Frank, that is a deluxe version compared to my very basic one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little project. Amazing how many paper towels we go through around here.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Harry,

They all work. I just made mine fancy. 

Tom,

I now have two towel racks in my shop. Now I do not have to walk far to grab a towel. I also buy in bulk.

Frank


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Very attractive and functional. At what height will you mount them on the wall?
Appreciate the photos.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice, Frank.
Did you use a template or a jig to make the wooden balls?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it, gives me an inspiration. Thanks for posting the pictures.
Herb


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Good job on these paper towel holders.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a few questions, Frank. Do the balls on the end of the rod come off to load a roll or will they fit inside the core ?, Does it make a difference as to what side you load the new roll from ? This can be bothersome because I heard of a guy that knew a guy that put one up in his laundry room and didn't think it through beforehand. He had to move the washer and dryer and re-plumb the entire room because he'd mounted it too close to the side of the washing machine. When it came time to replace the roll, he couldn't get the old core off. Just sayin' Always plan ahead!


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alexis,

Did not use template or jig. Just freehanded and eyeballed to get shape. I am far from an expert on woodturning.

Lillian,

No standard height. One is 58 3/4”, 2nd is 39 1/4”, 3rd is 61”
The one tha is 39 1/4” is mounted under my radial arm saw table. All others are below existing cabinets. 

Thomas,

Balls are glued to dowels. Before gluing, I made sure that they would pass through the tube of paper towels. Also, in this design the dowel lays in the cradle. You can remove the empty rod from the front. You are correct to be sure there is appropriate room to use and replace towels.

Frank


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

*Here's my solution*

I use one of these. It takes up a small piece of table space but I can take it anywhere in the shop. With the stone on top it doesn't "free-spool" so you can pull a towel with one hand. No limit to the size of roll it will handle.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I need two towel racks. One like yours, Frank but for my kitchen. Then one like Harry's for my shop.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Paul,

My wife has a towel in the kitchen similar to what Gary posted. She bought it and it is not made out of walnut. I do not have enough table space to use this design in the garage.

Frank


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wood Chip said:


> I use one of these. It takes up a small piece of table space but I can take it anywhere in the shop. With the stone on top it doesn't "free-spool" so you can pull a towel with one hand. No limit to the size of roll it will handle.


Snap.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Harry,

That looks better than the one she uses, just saying!! Maybe I should make here a new one out of walnut.

Frank


----------

